# Sticky  Lakers 2016 Offseason Thread



## Basel

The Kobe Bryant farewell tour has come to an end. This will be the most different Lakers team we've seen in two decades. First and foremost, we need that top-3 pick. Who can we realistically get in free agency? Who would help the most? Who do you hope they don't throw money at? Who stays and who goes? Tons of questions and no answers yet. Excited for the offseason and hopefully the guys come ready to play next season after what was a tough season for them this time around. They all need to be in the gym consistently throughout the summer. Hopefully Kobe's work ethic and dedication rubbed off on the younger guys.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bass has exercised his player option.


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Bass has exercised his player option.



I think everyone saw this coming. He'll likely go to a contending team. Still a good player.


----------



## e-monk

a skosh more cap room


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Opens up pt for Tarik at the 5.


----------



## DaRizzle

Thibs is off the coaching market....

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-search-latest-news-rumors-on-vacant-position


----------



## elcap15

I would be pretty surprised if they fire Byron before this season. Unless a top flight free agent makes some demand (which I doubt would happen) I think management knows that Byron really hasnt had a fair chance yet.


----------



## e-monk

yeah, if they were going to do it they should have by now


----------



## Uncle Drew

Guess finding a coach is at the top of the priority list now.


----------



## DaRizzle

https://twitter.com/BillSimmons/status/727886053407760384


----------



## PauloCatarino

DaRizzle said:


> https://twitter.com/BillSimmons/status/727886053407760384


Plenty of rumors going around the Lakers WILL trade the pick (if they keep it) even if it's #1 , to try and nabb a star player...


----------



## Uncle Drew

You don't give up a Paul George in his prime for unproven talent, however promising. No chance. 

However, I'd give up anyone (or two) they want for PG.


----------



## e-monk

Jimmy Butler?


----------



## arasu

What happened to the days when the Lakers were the team sending washed up stars to other teams for their high draft picks (Magic, Worthy, Scott)? This didn't used to be a quick fix kind of team. Please don't trade this pick Lakers!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

My dream draft scenario 

Lakers take Ingram/Simmons with the 2nd pick. Take Thon Maker with the 32nd pick. 

DRuss
JC
Ingram/Simmons
Randle Nance
Maker

That's a hell of a young core. Luke would have plenty of talent to work with


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> The Lakers are nearing a deal with Brian Shaw to make him Luke Walton’s lead assistant
> lakersnation.com/lakers-news-l-…


Excellent hiring if it goes through.


----------



## e-monk

goes to show that what people say they think about what Jimmy thinks isn't necessarily what Jimmy thinks he thinks


----------



## Uncle Drew

Like the Shaw hiring. 

One would think they'd keep Madsen on in some capacity.


----------



## RollWithEm

At this point, Shaw is an overqualified assistant. Great hire.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Marquette forward Henry Ellenson has a workout with the Lakers on Saturday, league sources say.


As per Woj


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ellenson is largely predicted to go in the late lottery to mid first round. Ridiculous reach at 2 and likely long gone by 32. Could we be considering making a move to move into the middle of the first round?? Hmmmm...


----------



## Uncle Drew

We also brought in Cam Payne last year. I don't think there's much to it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Brandon Ingram (@B_Ingram13) scheduled for private workout with Lakers on Thursday, according to league sources.


As per Kevin Ding.


----------



## DaRizzle

Brandon Ingram (@B_Ingram13) scheduled for private workout with Lakers on Thursday, according to league sources.


edit: oops, damn u kfc


----------



## e-monk

Randle and Russell to play on the US Men's Select team this summer - great opportunity and experience

http://www.nba.com/lakers/releases/160607_randleRussellTeamUSA


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Kentucky big man Skal Labissiere told Phoenix media today that his next workout will be with the Lakers next week.


As per Bill Oram


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers worked out Jaylen Brown and Skal Labissierre today. They'll work out Buddy Hield next week. 

So far it seems like they're doing their due diligence and working out players in all ranges of the first round.


----------



## DaRizzle

> : Lakers to hire Raptors 905 head coach Jesse Mermuys
> 
> Update: Chris Reichert of Upside and Motor (essentially the Adrian Wojnarowski of D-League journalists) reports he has confirmed Mermuys is joining Walton's stafff.
> 
> Original story follows:
> 
> Courtesy of the Golden State Warriors' continued playoff run, the Los Angeles Lakers have unfortunately yet to secure the services of their head-coach-to-be in Luke Walton. Around this time of year, new head coaches would be putting together their staff, helping the front office plan for the draft, and in a few weeks, preparing for summer league.
> 
> Save for the hiring of Brian Shaw as associate head coach to act as his proxy for such things, however, Luke has (justifiably) been much more interested in ensuring that the Warriors repeat as champions. His frequent contact with Mitch Kupchak notwithstanding, it is understandably difficult for Luke to execute any of the traditional duties of a head coach while devoting his full attention to his current responsibilities.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...-to-hire-raptors-905-head-coach-jesse-mermuys


----------



## e-monk

anyone know what the Lakers have done to replace Gary Vitti?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

INGRAM MOTHERFUCKERS!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> INGRAM MOTHERFUCKERS!!! YEAH!!!!!



Really excited about this pick. Can't wait to see the new-look Lakers.


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746120416142434305
...


----------



## Uncle Drew

Hell yea. Future just got brighter. DLo + Ingram + Randle + JC is a SOLID young core.


----------



## e-monk

Luke is filling out his staff:

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...ing-news-brian-shaw-jesse-mermuys-mark-madsen



> The Los Angeles Lakers announced the hirings of three assistants for new head coach Luke Walton on Friday morning. After a lot of rumors and speculation, Brian Shaw will officially re-join the Lakers as associate head coach, with former Raptors 905 head coach also joining Luke Walton's staff.
> 
> The team will additionally retain Mark Madsen as an assistant after he served on former head coach Byron Scott's staff, and it is unknown when or if they will add to Walton's staff at this time.
> 
> In a separate release, the team announced their Las Vegas Summer League roster, which Mermuys will serve as head coach of, with Madsen (who coached the team in Las Vegas last year) and D-Fenders head coach Casey Owens serving as his assistants.
> 
> These are additions that were already reported, but them officially being in place allows the Lakers to begin fully preparing for Summer League, training camp, and beyond.


----------



## e-monk

summer league roster:

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...ially-announce-las-vegas-summer-league-roster



> Most of the roster speculation around the Los Angeles Lakers has (understandably) centered on the team’s free agency in recent days. However, with Las Vegas Summer League right around the corner, the team needed to get its roster for the competition in place within the next week.
> 
> The Lakers have officially done so, and released their official Summer League roster in a press release on Friday morning. As expected, D’Angelo Russell, Larry Nance, Jr., Anthony Brown, and Brandon Ingram will all head to Las Vegas for the exhibition. A few of the other previously reported names like Jabari Brown, Zach Auguste, Moustapha Fall, and Jamil Wilson will also join the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falling at least somewhat under the category of a surprise is the inclusion of Lakers’ second round pick Ivica Zubac, who had said on draft night that he hoped to play, but the team was unsure if contractual issues with his European team would prevent him from joining the roster.
> 
> Additional names that had not been previously reported include Nikola Jovanovic, Trevor Lacey, Xavier Munford, Ethan Wragge, and Jarvis Varnado. New Lakers assistant Jesse Mermuys will coach the team, with Lakers assistant coach Mark Madsen and Los Angeles D-Fenders head coach Casey Owens serving as his assistants. Here is the list in full:
> 
> 
> Jovanovic is an undrafted free agent out of USC, who gives the team some big man depth. Varnado is an NBA veteran who has played for the Miami Heat, Chicago Bulls, Boston Celtics, and Philadelphia 76ers and will round out the teams rotation at center
> 
> Wragge went undrafted out of Creighton two years ago and has been playing in Germany, while Lacey went undrafted last year and spent the last year playing professionally in Italy. Munford is a slightly more interesting name who finished last season with the Memphis Grizzlies after being called up from the D-League and will provide depth in the backcourt
> 
> Perhaps most interesting was the exclusion of the newly re-signed Jordan Clarkson. The Lakers had reportedly hoped he would play in Summer League, but it looks like both sides must have decided against that move.


----------



## elcap15

Im glad Zubac will get to play. I can't wait to see what he looks like. There is no need for Clarkson to play in summer league anymore. The only reason I see for D'lo playing is to start building chemistry with Ingram.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Randle and Clarkson have both played in two summer leagues. No reason for them to play. I'd rather them continue to work on their individual games. Russell could use the PT to build chemistry with with Ingram, Nance, Zubac and Brown and to begin learning the new offense.


----------



## Cris

> Video surfaced from a Snapchat account Tuesday that showed Young picking up a firework with his hand and holding it over his head until the firework exploded.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750423479791579136
Can we please get rid of this moron. Like yesterday.


----------



## DaRizzle

Came here to post this as well...dude has gone full retard...never go full retard


----------



## DaRizzle

Ingram & Zubac's official introduction


----------



## DaRizzle

> Larry Nance said Luke Walton was jumping in drills, rebounding & hitting 3s: "I'm a fan. He's a players coach...Different feel & it's fun."


https://twitter.com/SerenaWinters/status/750795677072928768


----------



## DaRizzle

> After 2 days of summer-league practice, Larry Nance Jr. called Brandon Ingram "the real deal." Nickname possibility if Ingram live up to it?


https://twitter.com/Mike_Bresnahan/status/750792163739308032


----------



## DaRizzle

> Luke Walton praised D’Angelo Russell for his "constant communication on what he needs to do better."


https://twitter.com/SerenaWinters/status/750802391415394304


----------



## Basel

Hearing good things. Now we need to see it for ourselves.


----------



## Cris

Lakers have acquired Jose Calderon! Quietly turning into a pretty nice off season and roster.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Another solid signing. Vet presence, expiring and still capable of contributing.


----------



## e-monk

plus a pick or two sounds like (2nd rounders)


----------



## RollWithEm

Hopefully Calderon can teach Russell and Clarkson a little something about professionalism.


----------



## e-monk

or how to cuss in Spanish


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751196431755595776


----------



## elcap15

I like Marcelo for what he is. I hope his contract is appropriate. I was (am) somewhat excited to get a look at Xavier Munford, but now I doubt we carry 4 PGs.


----------



## DaRizzle

elcap15 said:


> I like Marcelo for what he is. I hope his contract is appropriate.


This can't possibly Huertas.


----------



## e-monk

DaRizzle said:


> This can't possibly Huertas.


I see what you did there


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Having Huertas on the roster makes Calderon a decent trade chip later in the year for a team needing a vet point guard


----------



## e-monk

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...us_577e465ae4b0344d514e03d9?ir=Entertainment&


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751438625242357760
Conceivably, we might get another pick for Calderon at the trade deadline.


----------



## RollWithEm

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Having Huertas on the roster makes Calderon a decent trade chip later in the year for a team needing a vet point guard


Portland could use him as their back-up right now.


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751496848230146048


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Asked Kevin Durant about Brandon Ingram today and he said Ingram's even farther along than he was at that age, really impressed.
> 
> Kevin Durant on @B_Ingram13: “First person I can say, that I can look at him & feel like I’m looking in the mirror.”





> Mike Krzyzewski on Brandon Ingram: "He’s going to be really good."


Good stuff from Team USA practice


----------



## DaRizzle

Zubac is a fucking P.I.M.P.
From his Snapchat


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Zubac is GOAT


----------



## DaRizzle

Zubac is Glorious Leader!


----------



## DaRizzle

Highlights of USA team. Randle, DLo and Ingram all playing against the big boys


----------



## e-monk

her purse


----------



## DaRizzle

Pop on Lakers youth


----------



## DaRizzle




----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Report Card Grades for Every NBA Team's 2016 Offseason*
> 
> Giving Timofey Mozgov $64 million over four years qualifies as a significant overpay, but it's more understandable in conjunction with the team's other moves.
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers have so many young players on rookie-scale contracts that they can afford to hand out one exorbitant salary, and Mozgov fills a distinct need as a traditional big man. It was only two seasons ago that he was an up-and-coming center who thrived during the NBA Finals and appeared destined for a near-max deal.
> 
> Plus, Mozgov didn't prevent the Lakers from improving other parts of the roster. Re-signing Jordan Clarkson, acquiring Luol Deng and drafting both Brandon Ingram and Ivica Zubac are unmitigated positives for this rebuilding franchise.
> 
> The Lakers didn't land a star in free agency, though they might have found one in Ingram. Instead, they made small-scale moves that should finally get the Purple and Gold back on track.
> 
> *Grade: B+*


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2653342-report-card-grades-for-every-nba-teams-2016-offseason/page/15


----------



## DaRizzle

Goosebumps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpi0iAbcrU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DaRizzle

1 on 1 drills Team USA: Dlo and Randle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPlij2G-N1A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

https://twitter.com/drewhanlen/status/760347788517384192

JC has been putting in work on his shooting. Quite the display.


----------



## elcap15

Lets hope he has improved his defense as well. Scoring is not his problem.


----------



## PauloCatarino

elcap15 said:


> Lets hope he has improved his defense as well. Scoring is not his problem.


True.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers in advanced talks to sign Yi Jisnlian according to Stein.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I don't get it. Another PF/C?? We're already looking at a minutes crunch with our bigs.


----------



## elcap15

If this is true its probably a marketing play. Lakers are already pretty big in China because of Kobe's fame over there. This would probably be a big money maker for the organization.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

His game should mesh well with what Luke is trying to run. Athletic,, versatile and mobile 7ftr who can stretch the floor. He's actually shooting remarkably well from 3pt range this summer. 46% from 3. Caveat is that it's the FIBA three.


----------



## DaRizzle




----------



## Uncle Drew

elcap15 said:


> If this is true its probably a marketing play. Lakers are already pretty big in China because of Kobe's fame over there. This would probably be a big money maker for the organization.


Definitely a factor, though I do think he can be a serviceable backup C. Most international scouts have said he's a much more developed player than he was when he last played in the NBA. This obviously hurts Tarik Black's chances of getting regular minutes, which is disappointing.


----------



## Uncle Drew

DaRizzle said:


>


A response to the Lakers promoting Casey Owens (lead the defenders to the championship game last year) to Luke's staff. Players spoke very well of him, should be a great addition.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Yes to Yin Jinalian. Players that will produce the most should play the most next season. Even if that means Williams-Deng-Jinlalian-Mozgov close games. Make everyone including Ingram EARN minutes. Restart a culture of working hard and playing with pride. The good news is that I see our young bigs outplaying Yi.


----------



## e-monk

we are all going to be part of history when the greatest Laker big man to ever lace 'em up takes the floor this season

do you feel the fever?


----------



## elcap15

I don't see Yi being all that valuable. He definitely has a different skill set than our other bigs so hopefully that will show. Count me as a cynic for now.


----------



## e-monk

and now Zach Auguste is being invited to camp - do we have enough bigs yet?


----------



## Cris

Lakers officially sign Yi Jianlian. Just give us the championship already.


----------



## DaRizzle

e-monk said:


> and now Zach Auguste is being invited to camp - do we have enough bigs yet?


No, no we do not....because the greatest bigman to ever play for the Lakers is making a comeback baby....

KWAME MOTHERFUCKIN' BROWN

...at these salaries he would be a fool not to!


> Kwame Brown has been gone from the NBA for a few years, but he's looking to make a comeback.
> 
> The top overall pick in the 2001 NBA Draft has signed with Interperformances, a sports agency, in the hope of getting back into the league, the agency announced Monday.
> 
> Brown, 34, last played in the NBA with the 76ers in the 2012-13 season.


http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/new...ent-nba-draft-busts/3u0d4qv2gv4v1fj6wwznnocay


----------



## e-monk

> We knew last week that Yi Jianlian was going to sign with the Los Angeles Lakers, but what we didn’t know was how much he would eventually make over the course of the season. The Lakers officially signed Jianlian on Monday, and thanks to Yahoo Sports’ NBA salary pages, we now know the details of his compensation and how it will affect the cap (h/t Dan Feldman of NBC Sports).
> 
> Jianlian is only guaranteed $250,000 of his $8 million salary, and he will count against the Lakers’ cap for the full amount of the latter number. Jianlian’s “likely” incentives are worth $6,860,877 this season, although precisely what those incentives are remain unknown at this time.
> 
> The huge amount of non-guaranteed money is essentially a “get out of jail free” card for the Lakers, because it means should things not work out with Jianlian they can waive him with very little financial penalty. The team obviously hopes this deal will work out, but the unconventional structure of it offers them protection if it doesn’t.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...lian-contract-salary-details-guaranteed-bonus


----------



## Cris

We resigned Metta... for some reason.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Training camp invite most likely. Apparently we also signed Thomas Robinson. Whole lot of power forwards.


----------



## elcap15

Ha! Metta, who was crazy in his youth and can probably still relate to these kids, has developed into a very disciplined vet. At least when it comes to his diet and workouts the young guys can learn something from him. I would not be shocked if he was to take Nick's spot on the roster.


----------



## e-monk

just saw this on silverscreen - so happy


----------



## e-monk

this kind of makes sense:



> Ingram told Bresnahan that summer reps in the gym have helped him adjust to the further NBA three-point line, a crucial development if he wants to reach his full potential. Arguably more important for the Lakers, however, is Ingram coming into his own on the other end of the floor.
> Ingram says he’s gotten some help in that department from new Lakers training camp addition, Metta World Peace, whom he’s been working out with for the last few weeks.
> 
> "He's talked to me a lot about just using my length and how good I can be defensively at moving my feet," Ingram said. "He's just giving me pointers every single day."


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...am-dangelo-russell-metta-world-peace-breakout


----------



## DaRizzle

> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) — The Los Angeles Lakers have re-signed veteran forward Metta World Peace, who will attempt to win a roster spot for his 17th NBA season.
> 
> The Lakers announced the deal Friday.
> 
> The 36-year-old World Peace returned to the Lakers last season after winning a title during his first four years with the franchise from 2009-13. He appeared in 35 games last year, largely serving as a veteran leader and mentor during the worst season in Lakers history.
> 
> World Peace has played in 966 games for six NBA teams during his career, which began with Chicago in 1999. He was an All-Star and the NBA's defensive player of the year in 2004.
> 
> He then received the longest suspension in NBA history in late 2004 for his role in the infamous Pacers-Pistons brawl, but he has become a model teammate and leader who received the NBA's J. Walter Kennedy Citizenship Award in 2011.
> 
> The Lakers have 20 players on coach Luke Walton's first roster as they head to training camp in Santa Barbara next week.


http://www.nba.com/2016/news/09/23/la-lakers-re-sign-metta-world-peace-for-17th-nba-season.ap/


----------



## DaRizzle

We need to sign this dude playing in the Manhattan 6v6 tourney
http://i.imgur.com/2Rf4Gvx.jpg


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Trudell reports Brandon Ingram has grown about an inch or two. 6'10-6'11 pushing 7ft.


----------



## DaRizzle

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY ALL OF A SUDDEN I CANT SEE ANYONES AVATARS?!? BEEN LIKE THIS FOR WEEKS!


----------

